# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Ζαλάδες - ίλιγγος, μπορεί να προέρχονται από άγχος/ αρρωστοφοβία;

## grtt

Χαίρεται, 

Γενικά θα χαρακτήριζα τον εαυτό μου ιδιαίτερα αγχώδη, δηλαδή ανάλογα με την περίοδο που βιώνω, μπορεί να αγχωθώ για το παραμικρό. Αυτό, σε συνδυασμό με πραγματικούς λόγους άγχους, όπως πχ οικονομικά κι εργασιακά προβλήματα, μου μπαίνουν διάφορες ιδέες στο μυαλό. Ένας από τους μεγαλύτερους φόβους μου είναι τα θέματα υγείας. Αρκεί ένας μικρός πόνος κάπου για να σκεφτώ ότι παθαίνω εγκεφαλικό ή έμφραγμα ή ότι τέλος πάντων έχω κάτι σοβαρό. 

Πριν λίγα χρόνια που έκανα για μερικούς μήνες ψυχοθεραπεία, η ψυχολόγος μου ανέφερε ότι αυτή η αρρωστοφοβία που είχα αφορούσε άλλους ψυχολογικούς παράγοντες και ξεσπάω εκεί.

Για να έρθω και στο θέμα μας τώρα κατά καιρούς έχω ζαλάδες, με τη μορφή αστάθειας, ελαφράς μέθης κλπ αλλά και κάποιες φορές ιλίγγους. Κατά καιρούς έχω πάει και σε διάφορους γιατρούς και σε τμήματα Επειγόντων Περιστατικών. Το περασμένο καλοκαίρι μια νευρολόγος μου έδωσε κι έκανα τρεις διαφορετικές μαγνητικές, εγκεφάλου, καρωτίδων και ψηφιακή τομογραφία αγγείων. Δε βρέθηκε τίποτα. Τελευταία φορά, πριν μερικές εβδομάδες, που ζαλιζόμουν πολύ και πήγα σε ΤΕΠ, παρόλο που οι εξετάσεις αίματος και η αξονική δεν έδειξαν κάτι, με κράτησαν μέσα. Πάλι μαγνητική εγκεφάλου, εξετάσεις αίματος, triplex καρωτίδων, εξέταση ματιών, μέχρι και οσφυονωτιαία παρακέντηση μου έκαναν, τίποτα.... Πριν μια εβδομάδα που ζαλιζόμουν πήγα σε καρδιολόγο, μου έκανε καρδιογράφημα, μου πήρε την πίεση, δε βρήκε κάτι (έχω πρόβλημα υπέρτασης, αλλά με χάπια είναι υπό έλεγχο). Μου έδωσε να κάνω τεστ κοπώσεως και να βάλω holter ρυθμού, μια και του είπα ότι αισθάνομαι ταχυκαρδίες και αρρυθμίες, δε τις έχω κάνει ακόμα αυτές τις εξετάσεις, πριν λίγους μήνες που έκανα triplex καρδιάς βγήκε σχετικά καλό. 

Τέλος έχω πάει και σε ΩΡΛ, ενώ έχω κλείσει και άλλο ραντεβού με ΩΡΛ σύντομα, ο πρώτος ΩΡΛ δε βρήκε κάτι, μου έκανε και ακουόγραμμα. Έχω κλείσει ραντεβού σε ρευματολόγο και σκέφτομαι να κλείσω και σε ορθοπεδικό (για τυχόν προβλήματα με αυχενικό σύνδρομο μια και έχω, ειδικά το βράδυ, πρόβλημα εμβοών στα αυτιά).

Και ρωτάω: Μπορεί οι ζαλάδες να προέρχονται από καθαρά ψυχολογικούς λόγους, αν δε βρεθεί κάτι άλλο; Είναι δυνατόν αυτό; Είχε κανείς παρόμοια εμπειρία;

----------


## Aerozol

Απ' ότι διάβασα σε έχουν ξεψαχνίσει κανονικότατα. Οπότε, αν επρόκειτο για κάτι παθολογικό, ε του κερατά, δεν έχεις αφήσει ειδικότητα που δεν πήγες. Όταν λες ζαλάδες, εννοείς έντονες? Εμπειρία με ζαλάδες δεν είχα, αλλά έχω με ένα σωρό άλλα τρομακτικά συμπτώματα. Το πιο πιθανό είναι το αυχενικό σου ή κάποια έλλειψη βιταμίνης. Το κοίταξες? Πάντως μην αγχώνεσαι. Άγχος-υπερκόπωση-κακή διατροφή σε συνδυασμό με αυχενικό μου φαίνεται...Ο ξάδερφος του φίλου μου, εδώ και ένα μήνα είχε ακριβώς τέτοια συμπτώματα, ζαλιζόταν φοβερά, σε σημείο να τον πηγαίνει ο πατέρας του στη δουλειά, έκανε εξετάσεις και του είπαν, ότι δεν είναι τίποτα ανησυχητικό, θα κρατήσει για κάποιο διάστημα και μετά θα υποχωρήσει. Αυχενικό-υπερκόπωση και έλλειψη βιταμινών, σε συνδυασμό με άγχος. Και ήδη είναι καλύτερα. Το είχε ξαναπάθει απ' όσο ξέρω πριν κάποια χρόνια. Οπότε μην τρλαίνεσαι και μην πηγαίνεις σε 10000000 γιατρούς γτ εκφαυλίζεται το θέμα και όσο δε σου βρίσκουν τίποτα, τόσο πείθεσαι ότι έχεις κάτι. Στο λέω εκ πείρας, που δεν έχω αφήσει εφημερία για εφημερία.

----------


## Aretou

Βεβαιώ και μπορει να προέρχονται απο το αγχος. Το ειχα αε έντονη βαθμό, ειχα τρομάξει. Και ξερεις πως το ξεπέρασα; προσπαθούσα να το βγάλεις σπο υο μυαλο μου και δεν μπορουσα και κατέβασα ενα παιχνίδι στο ταμπλετ , κόλλησα και ειχα συνεχώς το μυαλο μου εκει. Ετσι ανακάλυψα οτι αυτο που ειχα ηταν καθαρά ψυχοσωματικό. Τοσο απλό.

----------


## grtt

Τι να πω, δεν ξέρω, γενικά βρίσκομαι σε κατάσταση έξαρσης άγχους και συνεχώς πιστεύω ότι θα πάθω κάτι. Θα τελειώσω τον κύκλο των εξετάσεων με καρδιολόγο και ορθοπεδικό και ρευματολόγο και αν δε βρουν κι αυτοί τίποτα, μάλλον θα πρέπει να το πάρω απόφαση ότι είναι ψυχολογικό. 
Για να το ξεπεράσω, άρχισα να πίνω μεγάλες ποσότητες αλκοόλ, το οποίο έκανε τα πράγματα χειρότερα, με αποτέλεσμα να εισαχθώ, όπως είπα στο νοσοκομείο, όπου επίσης δε μου βρήκαν κάτι...
Μάλλον θα πρέπει να βρω να κάνω κάτι, να ξεχνιέμαι...!!

----------


## Aerozol

Αλκοόλ ή μπάφος κ άγχος, το τρίο της καταστροφής κατ εμέ. Χαμομήλι και γαλατάκι να πινεις μέχρι να πάρεις τα πάνω σου.

----------

